# 装系统时找不到hald, emerge hal也不管用

## eya

Gentoo ~# /etc/init.d/hald start

-bash: /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory

启动hald时系统提示找不到

Gentoo ~# emerge hal

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hal".

emerge也不管用，求大家帮助。谢谢

----------

## eya

 :Sad: 有哪位老大知道的给说下解决办法吧？ 百度了N久也没找到解决方法

----------

## druggo

hald 已经被淘汰了啊，不用它了，都udev管理了

----------

## eya

哦，谢谢您。

----------

